
Control Docker-compose startup flow with readiness probe - ipcholko
https://pcholko.com/posts/2020-05-23/control-docker-compose-startup/
======
ipcholko
How to use readiness probe to control execution in docker-compose?

Docker-compose is a powerful tool to run an isolated environment for the
application. However, it doesn’t provide one important feature right out of
the box which is startup control.

What if the containerised application requires a database to be up and ready
and fully provisioned?

How to check if a certain process is finished in another container?

If you encounter such issues lets dive into the solution:

